# Husband gatrhered a bunch of paperwork for attorney, what could this mean??



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband just was gathered a bunch of financial paperwork for his attorney and hes dropping it off tmorrow...what could this mean???

He says he wants to put 110% into our marriage, but I'm not sure I understand the need for all this paperwork all of a sudden after hes had this attorney since SEptember


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

blueskies30 said:


> My husband just was gathered a bunch of financial paperwork for his attorney and hes dropping it off tmorrow...what could this mean???
> 
> He says he wants to put 110% into our marriage, but I'm not sure I understand the need for all this paperwork all of a sudden after hes had this attorney since SEptember


Unless it's for the bankruptcy attorney..I would start the application for legal aid or start lawyer consults. Start gathering copies of your own. 

1.) he is getting ready to file(and is distracting you with the 110%)

2.)He is soon going to get an idea of what child support and alimony are going to cost him for a disabled housewife and 2 special needs kids.

3.)Push you toward a nervous breakdown by leaving you to single parent 3 special needs kids.

4.)Then he is going to ask for majority of the physical custody in his divorce petition.


-A comment sort of related to your other post and this one....
My husband rarely interacted with the kids, used to hide in his office, used to snap at the kids if they got too close...didn't burden himself with homework, dinner time, bath time, bedtime, getting ready for school, school shopping, doctor appts, etc...for 9+ years....now he wants 50%+ physical custody...he makes sure he has them when there is an audience to see him act like Superdad(per the kids when audience leaves the GF steps in to do homework, take them trick or treating, bathtime)...but if a holiday or event happens mid week...he will have some sort of emergency the following weekend and not be able to take the kids as planned.., he doesn't attempt to make contact with the during the week in any way shape or form. He still hasn't done his 2010 taxes because if he does 'he's screwed on child support'...everything he does now is for his financial benefit...right down to letting his business 'fail' while letting the GF buy a new work truck in her name and lettering it with the name of his business while he is claiming a crippling disability that will keep him from working ever again one day because he can't feel his arms or legs and then doing an 8 hour charity ride on his Harley the next day.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I really hope not cause I told him I was not going to sign anyhting and he said Oh no no you won't have to sign anything. 

My husband did say that he was thinking about changing it to a seperation. I know with a seperation order you can live together. My friend has a seperation order on her husband for the last 5 years, but they live together


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Also at the begining of our seperation my husband told me he wanted a divorce, but it was really anger for our situation. He thought I wanted a divorce and I thought he wanted a divorce. Each one of us didn't want to get dumped by the other. he had filed first, but I avoided gettign served and so never was served. Instead he was served. If my door bell start ringing again, well then I will know why.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess tonight I might ask him if hes really thinking of divorce and tell him I really need to know.

But he has already mentioned some plans together for next weekend. A movie is coming out next weekend he says that he would like to go see with me.

Perhaps the paperwork is to determine child support whiel still seperated? I don't know....he only took his financial stuff, most of our stuff is at the bankrupcy attorney though


----------

